
Show HN: (blowdb) Simple django extension for cleaning database and migrations - iogf
https://github.com/iogf/django-blowdb
======
helb
Some mostly random notes/questions:

1\. Seems to support SQLite only, is that right?

2\. It deletes even migrations from Django's default apps (auth, staticfiles,
…) in virtualenv/site-packages, is that intentional?

3\. Why is there `db.sqlite3` hardcoded[0] instead of reading the name from
settings?

4\. Even with default settings in a new Django project (so using
"db.sqlite3"), the DB file is still there after running blowdb…

5\. [https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.0/ref/django-
admin/#flus...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.0/ref/django-admin/#flush)

[0] [https://github.com/iogf/django-
blowdb/blob/e3947da2e97448a0d...](https://github.com/iogf/django-
blowdb/blob/e3947da2e97448a0d64e64522ab5024a97da1532/blowdb/management/commands/blowdb.py#L27)

